# Iwagumi and tetras



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

I was planning on trying an Iwagumi layout for my new tank, but I also want to keep schools of small tetras (not sure which kind yet). I read that most tetras prefer subdued lighting and lots of hiding places, but Iwagumi tanks usually have intense lighting and few hiding places. Does this mean that Iwagumi layouts and tetras are generally incompatible? Will tetras be miserable if I put them in a tank with little more than rocks and a carpet plant?


----------



## Charlieeex3 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have 8 neon tetras in my 5 gallon iwagumi tank. They seem fine to me. But they always bunch up and stay in the middle of the tank for some reason. Not sure if this is normal or not.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Tetras don't like bright lights. The arrangement of the rocks must offer some shading and places to hide.

If I were to create a classical iwagumi, I would not use tetras simply because they aren't compatible from an aesthetics POV.


----------



## Charlieeex3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ah that would explain why they are always bunched up in the middle. My tallest rock gives shade in the middle


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Charlieeex3 said:


> Ah that would explain why they are always bunched up in the middle. My tallest rock gives shade in the middle


Is your avatar the picture of the iwagumi? If so, you could probably use less light so the fish would swim around more.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Tetras don't like bright lights. The arrangement of the rocks must offer some shading and places to hide.
> 
> If I were to create a classical iwagumi, I would not use tetras simply because they aren't compatible from an aesthetics POV.


So what kind of small schooling fish would be recommended for an Iwagumi style tank with bright lights and no hiding places?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Smeagol said:


> So what kind of small schooling fish would be recommended for an Iwagumi style tank with bright lights and no hiding places?


The problem with classical iwagumi is that the rock formation/arrangement is so visually dominant that it pushes out any kind of fish that naturally schools. Fish that naturally school do so out of protection which is why they prefer dim lighting and lots of hiding places. Most tetras (Paracheirodon, Hyphesobrycon, Hemigramus, et al) fall under this category.

Shoaling fish, OTH, such as guppies would definitely work and they aren't disturbed by intense light. Their lively movements and color help to balance out the dominance of the rock formations. The problem with using guppies is that there are so many varieties and most of them won't work due to their excessive finnage or gaudy coloration. If you decide on male guppies, choose ones whose coloration is more uniform and subdued. It should not look like you picked them out of an M&M bag. The Japanese blue guppy would be a good choice but are difficult to come by.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

I've been watching video after video and looking at picture after picture... Tropica, Amano, Green Machine, etc... They all frequently use tetras in high light Iwagumi tanks. What gives?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

They just happen to be nice-looking fish that are readily available. Also, it's really not as bright as it looks.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> ....Also, it's really not as bright as it looks.


Maybe it's not as bright as it looks, but evidently it's bright enough to grow carpet plants in iwagumi style layouts. Which brings us back to my question: Are Iwagumi style layouts (which typically have very few hiding places and have lights bright enough to grow low carpet plants) incompatible with tetras? And if so, then why do all the pro's frequently use tetras in their iwagumi tanks?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The problem with classical iwagumi is the use of dominant stones/rocks as focal points. These stones are so dominant that it easily outcompetes anything else in the tank, including fish. In terms of balance, it's very difficult to find a fish or fishes that is capable of balancing out that dominance. Why they choose to use tetras, I don't know but it doesn't work very well, especially considering their swimming behaviors which tend to be jerky. The eye is forced to focus on the fish and then the dominance of the rocks quickly compels the eye back. It bounces back and forth which isn't calming. Ideally, in such a scapes, slower and/or smoother-swimming, as well as more subdued-colored fish are preferred since it doesn't draw your attention immediately to it. Your eye is allowed to wander casually.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> The problem with classical iwagumi is the use of dominant stones/rocks as focal points. These stones are so dominant that it easily outcompetes anything else in the tank, including fish. In terms of balance, it's very difficult to find a fish or fishes that is capable of balancing out that dominance. Why they choose to use tetras, I don't know but it doesn't work very well, especially considering their swimming behaviors which tend to be jerky. The eye is forced to focus on the fish and then the dominance of the rocks quickly compels the eye back. It bounces back and forth which isn't calming. Ideally, in such a scapes, slower and/or smoother-swimming, as well as more subdued-colored fish are preferred since it doesn't draw your attention immediately to it. Your eye is allowed to wander casually.


 Hmm. I'm not convinced. In my opinion, a sizeable school of a single species _can_ create a very nice aesthetic balance with the hardscape of an Iwagumi style tank. Of course, the key word is balance. The size of the school has to be commensurate to the rocks. And even the colors of the fish can help to unify the whole. Below is just one (and not even the best one) of dozens of pictures that I've collected that show what I mean. I do not find that the stones in this design "outcompete" the fish, especially if you imagine the fish in motion.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

In the example you use, the rocks and plants are well-balanced. I was referring to iwagumi's that do have overpowering rock elements such as these scapes:








The rocks look unnaturally out of place here.









The T. espei's are in jarring contrast the the rocks.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> In the example you use, the rocks and plants are well-balanced. I was referring to iwagumi's that do have overpowering rock elements such as these scapes:
> 
> The rocks look unnaturally out of place here.
> 
> The T. espei's are in jarring contrast the the rocks.


Agreed. But you admit that in my example "the rocks and plants are well-balanced." So the Iwagumi style itself is not inherently flawed. The rocks don't always overpower the fish. The style can work, as long as you are careful and pay attention to the balance. So, if the Iwagumi style is viable, then my original question still stands: Are Iwagumi style layouts incompatible with tetras on account of the intense lighting and no hiding places? And if so, then why do all the pro's frequently use tetras in their Iwagumi tanks?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Your example is well-balanced but I wouldn't call it an iwagumi because the rocks are not the focal point of the tank. (I don't think the black neons work very well in that example.) In classical iwagumi, the rocks are clearly the focal point.

Just because some people are professionals doesn't mean they take every single minute detail into consideration. Aquascapers are known to ignore their fish selection until after the scape is done and even then, not a whole lot of thought is placed on this crucial element.

Tetras are not fish that will naturally swim out in the open unless they want to be eaten. They live in thickly covered areas and look best that way.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

Okay, I think I see your point. In any case, thanks, you've given me lots to think about.... I'm really struggling with how to lay out my new 55g. I like the stark simple look of Iwagumi, but I REALLY want to keep tetras.... guess it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Check this journal out. Mixing styles can really work out nicely.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=345610&highlight=dutchagumi


----------



## liljaime (Aug 25, 2013)

ive always gone with rasboras for iwagumi tanks they school well stay small and dont seem to mind higher light levels


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Smeagol said:


> Okay, I think I see your point. In any case, thanks, you've given me lots to think about.... I'm really struggling with how to lay out my new 55g. I like the stark simple look of Iwagumi, but I REALLY want to keep tetras.... guess it's back to the drawing board.


I totally understand. I really wanted to keep green neons in the iwagumi I'm planning but they just wouldn't work, even if the lighting was reduced. It's just too much open space for them to feel comfortable. They look best protected by plants and wood which is why I'm creating another tank just for them.


----------



## AquaJedi (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd say if you want to have an iwagumi layout with rock hardscape and carpeted foreground plants and tetras, go with it. If you want to provide some sense of cover, add some duckweed or other small floating plants. You won't be the first or the last to do it. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

